# My very own boom draw tool!



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Just received my dt from boom today. I patiently waited for what turned out to be an amazing work of art.








Boom, you're the man!!


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful! What kind of wood is that?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just like mine without the hooks in it. Boom has continued to ask me to swap it out but the one I have I depend on so much that I can't bring myself to send it and wait for another. You're going to love yours...every cigar smoker should own this as far as I'm concerned. It doubles as a nubber and to clear out those offending pieces of tobacco that plugs your cigars from time to time. It pays for itself after a couple of plugged cigars.


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Excuse me for being ignorant....it looks like an icepick!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I love my Boom draw tool/nubber!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

mturnmm said:


> Excuse me for being ignorant....it looks like an icepick!


 Basically it is, but a little smaller around and it has "hooks" so when you pull the tool out of the cigar it pulls out some of the tobacco to help out the draw.

Nice looking accessory there!! Looks nice!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Daaaaamn! That is a work of art. Very nice!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I managed to score of one of those during his last run. Beautiful work!

I've only had to use it twice so far, but I have no complaints since it rescued the otherwise unsmokable stick! I've been trying to use it as a nubber as well, but I have trouble keeping it skewered.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Beautiful! What kind of wood is that?


Bocote


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I really want one of these!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Blue_2 said:


> I managed to score of one of those during his last run. Beautiful work!
> 
> I've only had to use it twice so far, but I have no complaints since it rescued the otherwise unsmokable stick! I've been trying to use it as a nubber as well, but I have trouble keeping it skewered.


I used to have the same issue...take the nubber and spear it thru both sides until you see the tip. This will keep it from spinning and it doesn't cause any air leaks as you'd expect.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I used to have the same issue...take the nubber and spear it thru both sides until you see the tip. This will keep it from spinning and it doesn't cause any air leaks as you'd expect.


Ahh, I see. I'll have to try this out tomorrow night, thanks!

A virtual bump for you since I have no RG ammo at the moment. :bowdown:


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Damn that is nice! I've got an old shave brush handle I restored.... Maybe he could do something with that.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Cool Alex! I don't think that is anything I would use but it has very nice grain to it. I hope it serves you well!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful tool. I'll most definitely have to contact him about pricing.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fatboy501 said:


> Absolutely beautiful tool. I'll most definitely have to contact him about pricing.


IIRC he's open to trades as well.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's an action shot for you guys. This beautiful tool helped me enjoy every bit of my first H. Upmann No.2


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Super Nice!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I have been using a carbon fiber spike as a draw tool I like the handle though, I guess this gives me another project.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

My Boom tool is LEGENDARY (if you've been here long enough to remember the thread), and has, to date, saved me around a thousand dollars in cigars... Cigars I would have otherwise thrown in the street.

Boom, makes the best draw tool known to man!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> Boom, makes the best draw tool known to man!


++1


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah and I thought I had all the accessories I needed. I might have to check out pricing on one of these guys.


----------



## Boom (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments guys.....


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I got to see Alex's first hand yesterday. His Boom tool you sick fuggers.... :lol:

I liked it so much I put in a PM to Boom as soon as I could this morning. Hopefully will have one in the works very soon!!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Hannibal said:


> I got to see Alex's first hand yesterday. His Boom tool you sick fuggers.... :lol:
> 
> I liked it so much I put in a PM to Boom as soon as I could this morning. Hopefully will have one in the works very soon!!


He got me too. PM'd him this morning as well.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

You guys will not be sorry with his work!


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

To revive this thread, I just received in the mail my own Boom Draw Tool with Cocobolo handle. It is absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to put it to work. Thanks, Troy!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome! I have some custom wood ashtrays that another BOTL from another site made me...I would love to get my hands on one of these.

I just sent Boom a PM...

Beautiful work...and looks like an awesome tool as well.

Thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

He does great work and his turnaround time is amazing. Best of all, he's just a nice guy to talk to. I would recommend anyone to buy one... that being said, since I received mine I haven't had a plugged cigar, WTF?! haha.


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

How long is the spike/shaft on that thing, I always have trouble with my gran habano 2002 vintage's draw? Im guessing about 5 inches?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Man I would love to have one of those! Where Can i get one?


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> How long is the spike/shaft on that thing, I always have trouble with my gran habano 2002 vintage's draw? Im guessing about 5 inches?


I just checked mine and it's about 4 inches long. I guess that would be my only complaint, but so far I've been able to free up the draw on cigars longer than a standard Robusto. It works great! Also an amazing nubber


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

bcannon87 said:


> Man I would love to have one of those! Where Can i get one?


Puff member: "Boom"


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

BMack said:


> Puff member: "Boom"


Thank you Brian! Pm has been sent to Boom!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sckfck said:


> I just checked mine and it's about 4 inches long. I guess that would be my only complaint, but so far I've been able to free up the draw on cigars longer than a standard Robusto. It works great! Also an amazing nubber


I believe he sells the longer one..about 6 inches long but I like the short 4 inch tool...easier to hide and doesn't look like a terrorist weapon when I take my trips. I hide it in the bottom of my Cigar Caddy and stick it into one end of a "dummy cigar" and it makes it through every time.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Cigary said:


> I believe he sells the longer one..about 6 inches long but I like the short 4 inch tool...easier to hide and doesn't look like a terrorist weapon when I take my trips. I hide it in the bottom of my Cigar Caddy and stick it into one end of a "dummy cigar" and it makes it through every time.


I use my "bombed by shuckins" tube with some foam to sink the tip in. Works perfect


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

How essential is the part that grabs the tobacco when you twist it? I think I remember gary saying that its wasnt in that important.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I was gonna grab oen of these but missed out last time i saw a for sale thread by him.. thanks for reminding me!


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

snagstangl said:


> How essential is the part that grabs the tobacco when you twist it? I think I remember gary saying that its wasnt in that important.


It works well. I believe Gary said that his was made before Troy started adding the teeth, and that he didn't want to send it back because it worked fine as is.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

Zogg said:


> I was gonna grab oen of these but missed out last time i saw a for sale thread by him.. thanks for reminding me!


Just PM him. That's what I did.


----------

